# Help with Lucky 90m Enlarger



## AlexandraP (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi,  

I just bought my first enlarger off ebay, it's a Lucky 90M. It looks to be in great shape, but, and I'm probably being dumb here, but I'm not sure how it turns on. There is no instruction manual included. Does anyone have a manual and/or know how to turn it on?

I know that some have no on/off switch, and work when plugged in, using the timer to shut on/off, but when I plug this in, it still doesn't switch on, changed the light bulb and nothing changes.

Thanks!


----------



## compur (Apr 8, 2009)

What did the seller say when you asked him/her?


----------



## Torus34 (Apr 9, 2009)

It appears that these were not widely distributed outside Japan.  I suggest you begin by checking the bulb.  If you can identify it, you'll know whether the enlarger was intended for 110 or 220v operation or, possibly, for some other transformered voltage.  From there, just trace the wiring.

If you're unable to find out anything further, the next step will be to discover what bulb is used in similar units and convert to it.


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's their website.

®ïÐPR[@¡{Ê^Æ

They're still making enlargers.  But you'll need to use Google translator to view it.

Translated version of http://www.fujimoto-photo.co.jp/web/index.html=

Good luck.


----------

